# GE Water heater



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Have any of you replaced the TRD device on one these heaters. It is the one with the vile and spring loaded doors for a flame arestor (sp).

I have a customer on a tight budget. I took one of these pos apart and the spring that holds the plunger open is stout. I cant see getting one hand inside to push the rod back down, and installing the new vile, holder and clip. it is the craziest design of all of the FVIR's. 

Anyone ever changed one?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have fought one of these before and its best 
not to try to repair it... I have heard of folks takeing
a 3/4 peice of copper and jamming the air intake open
pernamently.... I would not do it...

I know that Rheem started to sell the vials recently for the Rheem units, but the unit overheated for some good reason.....

does it still have a tank warranty.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I have fought one of these before and its best
> not to try to repair it... I have heard of folks takeing
> a 3/4 peice of copper and jamming the air intake open
> pernamently.... I would not do it...
> ...


That's what I figured.

The HO has already contacted the manufacture so they know it's a "no fire" situation. If you where going in the leaker direction


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> That's what I figured.
> 
> The HO has already contacted the manufacture so they know it's a "no fire" situation. If you where going in the leaker direction


I couldn't get my paws inside either -- I walked the HO through the warranty process (even though they supplied the tank) and gave them the install of the replacement tank at cost. 

They were nice folks who had thrown us a lot of work over the years, so I felt that giving them the labor and parts at cost was the right thing to do.

GE warranty/customer service is a joke, btw.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just left one today that's been booming with a faulty gas control for two years since it was installed. The boss wanted to steer them into installing a better tank and throwing some incentives to do it.

Too much money for them so I showed them how to get a new gas control from G.E. that I would install and make other corrections to the heater. I would only warranty the installation of the gas control not it's operation .


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I couldn't get my paws inside either -- I walked the HO through the warranty process (even though they supplied the tank) and gave them the install of the replacement tank at cost.
> 
> They were nice folks who had thrown us a lot of work over the years, so I felt that giving them the labor and parts at cost was the right thing to do.
> 
> GE warranty/customer service is a joke, btw.


GE told the HO they would send a new vile assembly for free and it would be easy to install.

The one I took apart, there would be no way to push that rod back down with a couple of fingers, hold it and get the other parts in place. Unless there is another access I am not aware of.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Installing the new vile is super easy. I have done a few. takes only one hand. you twist and then pull out the old one then put the new one over the pin and push it down, Then turn it to lock it in place. very simple. You won't have any trouble with it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Installing the new vile is super easy. I have done a few. takes only one hand. you twist and then pull out the old one then put the new one over the pin and push it down, Then turn it to lock it in place. very simple. You won't have any trouble with it.


So just hold the assembly together and push down and 1/4 turn?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Installing the new vile is super easy. I have done a few. takes only one hand. you twist and then pull out the old one then put the new one over the pin and push it down, Then turn it to lock it in place. very simple. You won't have any trouble with it.


 
I dont care how easy it is to change.... the unit probably is caked with lint on that inner grid that you 
just cant get to......

if you were to make a scraper that you insert down through that spring loaded chamber
you might be able to dislodge some of the lint.. maybe

If the unit over-heated.... it probably will again in a few days.... 

so you better tell them to send a half a dozen vials.

slick rick.... it will be good practice for you... :laughing: 


I got a picture of the problem. for ya 

this was taken after we tore it out and turned it upside down that little vial goes right in that hole in the middle of all that lint..


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I blow them out with a compressor and vacuum them and look for any other possible causes of the vial going bad. Then install the new one. have not had a call back on one. I understand what you are saying though. I don't like the design at all.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont care how easy it is to change.... the unit probably is caked with lint on that inner grid that you
> just cant get to......
> 
> if you were to make a scraper that you insert down through that spring loaded chamber
> ...


Actually. that is the bottom view. the metal rod connected to the plate that covers that hole goes through that hole. the vial mounts on the inside of the chamber just above that hole. the vial has a thin piece of metal below it on the vial assembly that holds the rod down while the vial is in place. when the vial breaks it will will alow the metal rod to come up through that hole and through the glass vial. I actually have a vial in the garage. Let me take a look and post a good picture if i can.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Did GE/Rheem warranty work for 7yrs.. Never will i do it again. Sorry to say but let someone else lose money on it. 

But we were told if its tripped it a automatic replacement. HD will take it back no questions if you say its a leaker.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are two angle shots of the vial assembly.










The second picture shows you the bottom where the rod goes through when the vial breaks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Actually. that is the bottom view. the metal rod connected to the plate that covers that hole goes through that hole. the vial mounts on the inside of the chamber just above that hole. the vial has a thin piece of metal below it on the vial assembly that holds the rod down while the vial is in place. when the vial breaks it will will alow the metal rod to come up through that hole and through the glass vial. I actually have a vial in the garage. Let me take a look and post a good picture if i can.


This is just one of those challenge things. I know your right about the overheating, and may not last. He may try to do it himself, its his mothers house and they are a strapped for cash right now. I may go out there and give him a hand when he gets the parts and clean it best I can, with the understanding it may not last.

PZ came through again though, thanks Jim

I'm not working much myself for awhile, and it would give me something to do, and help them out until they can get some green together.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

No problem. I even have a picture that shows how the FVIR works when the vial has tripped. I took a picture awhile back on a unit that flooded in a crawl. I am looking for that picture. This isn't the kind of job for a HO though. Let me look around. and i will post it. it is interesting to see.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim, have you had good luck with them running awhile after you cleaned them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

victoryplbaz said:


> Did GE/Rheem warranty work for 7yrs.. Never will i do it again. Sorry to say but let someone else lose money on it.
> 
> But we were told if its tripped it a automatic replacement. HD will take it back no questions if you say its a leaker.


Just out of warranty.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have not had one fail. I make sure it is clean and try to see if something caused the vial to trip like staining a door etc.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, I will post 3 pictures in the lounge. This is more technical and I don't want to show something that will get home owners trying to do this.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Made me feel good that someone had the answer.

I am like most of the rest, I would like to trash every one of them I can.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, I agree, the design is not good from a customers stand point. I know they say it completely seals off the chamber from the outside, But I like the reset on the door like the rest of the other brands use. But I like to know what I am doing when I am working with these odd ball things. So I like to take pictures for later in the future.


----------

